# last pics from the plywood :(



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics. So the plywood tank is done? Was it leaking?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and i think this is why it started leaking, too much flow wearing away at the zavlar and silicon i guess?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> Nice pics. So the plywood tank is done? Was it leaking?


yeah its toast, not too sure what to do right now. acrylic in the near future.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

it was fine before i added that spraybar, but who knows just a matter of time i guess.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about the tank. Your tank journal threads were some of my favorites on this forum; I really enjoyed them. You built two at the same time, right - one for your buddy if I remember correctly. How's that one holding out?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about the tank. Your tank journal threads were some of my favorites on this forum; I really enjoyed them. You built two at the same time, right - one for your buddy if I remember correctly. How's that one holding out?


yeah his was for salt water, his seems fine.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

well hopefully very soon ill have a new tank thread happening. maybe start when i get back from my holidays to kamloops.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

right now my bass and oscar are in a big 4ft tote. im trying to find them a good home but so far not so good. i am also looking for maybe a 55g to house my 23 CL's :S and then move my monsters into my big tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if pond liner would work on the inside of a plywood tank.


----------

